# Sticky  [Boot Animations] Boot Animation Collection ~ Updated: 01/15/12



## JaeKar99

Here is a massive selection of Boot Animations: Enjoy.
Disclaimer: I am not responsible if your phone implodes or there you end up in the boot loop from hell.. These boots will work on the Fascinate, and have been reported working on the SGS2 and: Droid Charge - must extract the bootanimation.zip from installer file and copy paste to system/media file. MIUI (mtz) - Import via theme manager/engine from sdcard.

Some new boots dropped Here: 11/20/11 & Here: 11/29/11 & Here: 12/18/11

Ice Cream Sandwich (Nexus Prime Boot) - Westi01 ported by JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM Download || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Liquid Honeycomb - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM Download || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Blue Hole (like Black Hole) - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Blu Plazma II - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Flyin Vs - JaeKar99 - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Pool Party (mtd only) - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download

Quake - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Resonance - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Simpsons Kanged - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Speedo II - JaeKar99 - New
Animated Preview || Download CWM || CM7 (mtd) || MIUI (mtz)

Andromeda - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Blue Hallway - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Bubbles - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Glass Rings - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Countdown~2~Droid - JaeKar99 - End loops with spinning Droid.
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Colour DNA Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Instal || MIUI (mtz)

Pyral - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

MachinAzul - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Red Hex Tunnel - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install

M-FraClock - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CWM 2.x and Up || CM7 Install || MIUI (mtz)

Red Binary Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CM7 Install || CWM 2.x and Up || MIUI (mtz)

Warp Vortex Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CM7 Install || CWM 2.x and Up || MIUI (mtz)

Molecules Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CM7 Install || CWM 2.x and up || MIUI (mtz)

Red Vortex Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CM7 Install || CWM 2.x and up || MIUI (mtz)

Jolly Roger Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || CM7 Install || CWM 2.x and up || MIUI (mtz)

Android Blues Boot Animation  - JaeKar99 ~~ CM7 install only
Animated Preview || Download || MIUI (mtz)

Clock Gears III Boot Animation  - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x. || MIUI (mtz)

Dolby Countdown Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x. || CM7 Install

Dolby in the Dark Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x. [Click for QR code] || CM7 Install  || MIUI (mtz)

NyanogencatMod7 - _Version 1 _- JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

NyanogencatMod7 -_ Version 2 _- JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

_Honey Bee (Honeycomb Boot Versions):_  (these boots are designed for a different device but have been formated to center on the fascinate)..

Honey Bee Blue Boot Animation - Android Shared
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

]Honey Bee Green Boot Animation - Android Shared
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Honey Bee Red Boot Animation - Android Shared
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Fourth of July Android America Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Android + Linux Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x. || CM7 Download

Purple Hazze Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Hyper Space Loading Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Blue Droid Eye Boot Animation - GrainOsand did the color mod, I assembled.
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Electric Blue Honeycomb - GrainOsand did the color mod, I assembled.
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Flaming Blue Skull Boot Animation (by request Color Mod) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview|| Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Bubble Pop - Boot Animation (HD) {very large file size} - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download  - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Alice Through the Looking Glass - Boot Animation (HD) {large file size} - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download  - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Ring Dream (Blue) - Boot Animation (HD) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download  - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Elegant Android Boot Animation - Jaekear99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Generation X - Boot Animation - Goldie - Optimized and repacked by JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Modern Warfare 3 Boot Animation - Cred: sheanzyy- Repacked and resized for the Fascinate. XDA Cover Link
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Tool Band Tribute Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

AeNomloy (odd energy shape) Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Modified Dinc Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Scrolling Lines of Code Boot Animation - Repack by JaeKar99 - Cred: hesh.monster
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Blooming Rose Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Popping Bubble Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x.

Ghost of Havoc Boot Animation- JaeKar99 
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x

Android vs Apple III - Boot Animation- JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x (new upload - suspected corruption in the file) || MTD Install 

Boot-y - Boot Animation (done as a joke) - JaeKar99 - very limited release
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x

Android Crumble Boot Animation - goldie
Animated Preview || Download || CM7 Install

Galaxy S BIOS - Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x || CM7 Install

Android Zapps Apple (side on) Boot Animaton - JaeKar99 (_per request_)
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

Bubble Android Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x - 'Android' caption removed in actual boot.

Liquid Havoc II Boot Animation(next installment in the Havoc family)
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

Hairy Havoc Boot Animation (saga continues)  - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

Final Havoc Boot Animation (the end - Fixed)  - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

AquaSphere Boot Animation (XDA Release only) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x

Liquid Havoc (Wild Cousin to Blue Havoc) - JaeKar99 - re-edited to improve video flow
Animated Preview ||Download - Flash in CWM 2.x or 3.x

Blue Cross Boot Animation IV - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download  - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

Facinate BIOS Specific Boot Animation - Protonus
Animated Preview || Download - || Other installs and methods located in OP (developer name link) ||

Trapcode Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 3.x or 2.x

Pacman Boot Animation - Davey11 - Cred: Androidman
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM

Flaming Skull Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Zombies in the graveyard: 2 kinds - Repack by JaeKar99..
On a Black Background: Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -|| Download  - Flash in CWM 3.x - Link fixed
On a White Background: Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -|| Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Nexus 1 Boot Animation - Reloaded - Thanks weygandttw fits the fascinate better..
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -|| Download - Flash in CWM3.x

VRays Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Magic Red Orb Boot Animation  (HD) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

The One - Ring Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -||- Download  - Flash in CWM 3.x

String Energy Boot Animation - (HD) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -|| - Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Sci-Fi Android Boot Animation - Repack by JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Blue Havoc (blue midnight theme - without tags) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Fascinating Vortex - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download- Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Golden-Gears - Jaekar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Butterflies II - Looped - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Android peeing on Apple Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x || MTD Install

Bokeh Loop - Sense Like boot animation  - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Red Flare - Very Basic Boot Animation - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Alien Head Blue - Goes with the Black Alien Theme (_minus the gunnermike tag_) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Alien Head Orange - Black Alien Theme (tag free) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Butterflies (for the ladies) - JaeKar99
Animated Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -|| Download - Flash in CWM3.x

SuperClean 2.x - Electric Purple Honeycomb - Repacked for flashing.
Animated Preview || Download- Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Wallpaper Super Pack (122 Walls) - JaeKar99 - DO NOT flash this zip.. open on computer and transfer to phone.
Download - A collection of wallpapers from current and defunct themes, Android related, colorful backgrounds, and some odds and ends.. completely family suitable.

Wallpaper Super Pack II (84) More walls - JaeKar99- DO NOT flash this zip.. open on computer and transfer to phone.
Download - Collection of darker Android images and some cool outside landscapes.. completely family suitable.

*Other boot animations that I have collected and packaged for flashing:*

Standard Galaxy-S Boot Animation - JaeKar99 - by request.
Download  - Edify and Append Flash Compatible CM7 Install 

Nexus 1 Boot Animation
Nexus Preview
Nexus Download

Android Vs Apple Lol - Funny - Odd - charlieb620
Preview || Download- Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x || MTD Install

Call Of Android - COA - jonathanmsims 
Preview || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x

Laser Andriod Engraver - cableguy1/wideopn11 - Mod by JaeKar99
Screenshot || Download - Flash in CWM2.x -||- Download - Flash in CWM3.x || CM7 Install

Galaxy S Shutdown Animation - Download

_If you are installing a bootanimation.zip file on MIUI the file must go here -> /data/system/theme/boots_


----------



## JaeKar99

Older Boot Links:
Boot Helix Multiple Colors - [Port] Fascinate Logo installed - optmsprim2
Preview (minus logo) || Download Blue - Flash in CWM
Download Red - Flash in CWM

3D CM7BootAnimation Any fascinate rom - tyler1234567
Screenshot || Download

Blue Helix - [Port] Epic 4G - optmsprim2
Preview || Download - Flash in CWM

Red Helix - [Port] Epic 4G - optmsprim2
Preview || Download - Flash in CWM

Green Helix - [Port] Epic 4G - optmsprim2
Preview || Download - Flash in CWM

Fuchia Boot - [Port] Epic 4G - optmsprim2
Preview || Download - Flash in CWM

*Shutdowns* from the Epic 4G [Port] - optmsprim2 Ported by davey11 - Updated to 3.x - Thanks again davey11
Fuchsia -|| Preview - Flash in CWM
Red -|| Preview - Flash in CWM
Green -|| Preview - Flash in CWM
Blue -|| Preview - Flash in CWM

Decepticon Boot Animation - Repacked by JaeKar99
Preview Video - YouTube Link
Download - Flash in CWM 2.x -|| Download - Flash in CWM 3.x

Nitrovivid Boot Animation - Galaxy S version
Download

Windows Boot Animation for WP7 Revolution (Windows Phone) - lucas.scott
Download 

3D Blue Bumblebee (honeycomb)
Preview video | Download

MS Windows Boot: 
Win 7 |- Install via Recovery

Midnight V1.2 Boot Animation (requested) 
No Preview Available | Download

Aperture Science Boot Animation - HardcorePooka (Flash in Recovery) - Fascinate Specific.
Download | Preview Image

Screaming Driod 2.2 Boot Animations - 
Download | Preview | Cyanogen
Download  | Preview | Unbranded

Halo Reach - Auntie Dot
Preview | Download

Android - Alien Boot Animation
Preview  | Download

Carbon Fiber Boot Animation
Preview | Download

Boot Animation - BIOS (Flash in Recovery) - Note: This boot animation installs to the data/local directory (old Driod I boot) - to remove this from your phone you need to navigate to that directory and delete the bootanimation.zip file. 
Preview | Download

Thumb Print Analyzer Boot Animation(Flash in Recovery)
Preview | Download - Video(youtube)

Haters Gonna Hate Boot Animation 
Preview | Download

Android Scribble v2 Boot Animations- Lots of versions: (this works well on Fascinate)
Cyanogen-Mod: Preview | Download
Pink: Preview  | Download
Red: Preview | Download
Yellow: Preview | Download
Green: Preview  | Download

Scribble Shutdown Animations (no preview yet)
Download (Flash in Recovery)
Android scribble w/yellow color burst | Download
Android scribble w/no color burst | Download
Android scribble w/green color burst | Download Preview
 - Edify install Link

R2D2 Boot Animation 
Preview
Download 1 (CWM Flashable)
Download 2 (install via copy method)

Android beating Apple with Bat Boot Animation (Flash in Recovery)
Download Link | Preview
Matrix Falling Character Boot Animations (multiple colors)
Matrix Red  | Preview
Matrix Blue  | Preview
Matrix Sky Blue  | Preview
Matrix Green - Preview

Cyborg Boot Animation
Preview Cyborg | Download:Cyborg

Boing by Qteknology
Preview Boing
Download:Boing

SackBoy Boot Animation[/B]
Preview SackBoy 
Download:SackBoy by T2noob.zip

Metropolis by Qteknology Boot Animation
Preview Metropolis
Download: Metrapolis
Green Rage Boot Animation(Red Rage recolored by thenestor)
Preview Green Rage
Download Green Rage
Download: Red Rage

The Droids Boot Animations
Download | Preview AndroidGlow1
Download | Preview AndroidGlow2
Download | Preview AndroidMinimal1 Green -||- Download II - Flash in any CWM
Download | no Preview AndroidMinimal1 Blue
Download | Preview AndroidParticles1 Green
Download | no Preview AndroidParticles1 Blue
Download PreviewAndroidParticles2


----------



## JaeKar99

Reserved - if needed..


----------



## Palinn

Awesome! You've added many new animations to your collection since I last checked. "Alice Through the Looking Glass" is wonderfully freaky! :grin:


----------



## sofaking

First off, thanks Jaekar...
I tried flashing the Dolby countdown bootanimation in cwm but it didn't work. Im running tsm pool party with the cwm from vanilla gb. Is there something special that I need to do?


----------



## JaeKar99

sofaking said:


> First off, thanks Jaekar...
> I tried flashing the Dolby countdown bootanimation in cwm but it didn't work. Im running tsm pool party with the cwm from vanilla gb. Is there something special that I need to do?


I am not sure which install script you used (CM7=mtd file format) (or edify).. Each installer script works differently depending on the location/how the file needs to be flashed to to the phone. The down and dirty way is to extract the bootanimation.zip file from the installer file and copy it to your system/media folder on the phone using Root Explorer.

I believe that the CWM used with jt's vanilla gingerbread is set up to install for CM7 - mtd files.


----------



## nemeth2027

Jaekar99

Anyway to get android & Linux boot into a cm7 install?


----------



## JaeKar99

nemeth2027 said:


> Jaekar99
> 
> Anyway to get android & Linux boot into a cm7 install?


I can have a mtd script install up tonight..

Update: CM7 Install

I also put up a link above.

Enjoy


----------



## nemeth2027

Thanks!


----------



## bigjobber69

simply awesome!


----------



## JaeKar99

Three new boot animations up for grabs..


----------



## pntballer505

Hey JaeKar99, how the heck do I get the Dolby Countdown Boot Animation to work on my Miui build.
I mean, isn't the Cm7 the correct download for that?


----------



## JaeKar99

pntballer505 said:


> Hey JaeKar99, how the heck do I get the Dolby Countdown Boot Animation to work on my Miui build.
> I mean, isn't the Cm7 the correct download for that?


The CM7-(MTD) zip installs the bootanimation.zip file to system/media. That is where the basic MIUI boot is held and the script should install the boot over the top of it.. If you do not have any luck with placing it in that location try installing a bootanimation.zip to _/data/system/theme/boots_. You will need to use the file manager/Root Explorer to move/copy the bootanimation.zip file.

If it does not play there you can try data/local.. if it does not play then I am not certain what may be taking place. I have not run MIUI...


----------



## pntballer505

Oh okay. Ya I don't know why it didn't flash correctly before,
this time it did. So all good. Thank you


----------



## JaeKar99

Good deal..


----------



## Wessiide

Awesome job my friend but could you please please make a mtd compatible flashable zip for the funny android vs apple animation? I really want it to show my apple loving friends (which isnt very many since I refuse to associate with iPhone carrying losers ;p thank you sir for your contributions!


----------



## JaeKar99

Wessiide said:


> Awesome job my friend but could you please please make a mtd compatible flashable zip for the funny android vs apple animation? I really want it to show my apple loving friends (which isnt very many since I refuse to associate with iPhone carrying losers ;p thank you sir for your contributions!


Glad you like the boots.

I added MTD install scripted links to _three_ of the Android vs. Apple Boots.. if the one you desired was not updated please let me know.. I will be happy to add a MTD flash package..


----------



## JaeKar99

Updated OP - new boots are up.


----------



## Sicklysuite

@JaeKar99 - Thanks for the write up man, very nice stuffz!

I got a couple of boot/wallpaper combos I made if you don't mind me squeezing in here a bit :android-smile:

*Forum thread @ miui.us link - Ride the Dragon Boot/Wallpaper Combos - Three Colors Red, Blue, Gold - Sicklysuite*










*Forum thread @ miui.us link - Android Balloons Boot/Wallpaper Combo - Sicklysuite*


----------



## JaeKar99

Cool with me. Looking good.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

Anyone know off hand if these would be usable on a DX?


----------



## akellar

JaeKar the MachinAzul is absolutely amazing on the phone. It's the first time I wish my phone would take longer to reboot lol.


----------



## JaeKar99

The bootanimation.zip file will work on the DX in the data/local or system/media folder. I did look at the memory mounts for the DX vs the Fascinate and they are different, I would avoid flashing these zips in CWM. You would have to extract the bootanimation.zip file and copy/paste it to the selected directory.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka

"JaeKar99 said:


> The bootanimation.zip file will work on the DX in the data/local or system/media folder. I did look at the memory mounts for the DX vs the Fascinate and they are different, I would avoid flashing these zips in CWM. You would have to extract the bootanimation.zip file and copy/paste it to the selected directory.


Thanks a million. Love a lot of these and am excited to check them out


----------



## Sicklysuite

@JaeKar99 Hey man I was wondering if you would give me some pointers on making boot animations run more smoothly. I know the ingredients to make them and to make them work, but it seems like something makes my animations choppy, like they never run at the correct fps. When I preview them before i zip them up they run fine and smooth. so I am guessing I have something wrong in the desc.txt file. Here is what my desc.txt file looks like...

480 854 30
p 1 0 part0
p 0 0 part1

I have tried increasing the fps to no avail. I am editing the file in Notepad ++ so I know that part is good....

Any thoughts?

edit: Alright so, I was checking out the difference in file sizes between your boot animations and mine... what file type are you using for the image sequence? i am using png's and the the image sequence is about 90 frames... they are huge compared to yours, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## JaeKar99

Sicklysuite said:


> @JaeKar99 Hey man I was wondering if you would give me some pointers on making boot animations run more smoothly. I know the ingredients to make them and to make them work, but it seems like something makes my animations choppy, like they never run at the correct fps. When I preview them before i zip them up they run fine and smooth. so I am guessing I have something wrong in the desc.txt file. Here is what my desc.txt file looks like...
> 
> 480 854 30
> p 1 0 part0
> p 0 0 part1
> 
> I have tried increasing the fps to no avail. I am editing the file in Notepad ++ so I know that part is good....
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> edit: Alright so, I was checking out the difference in file sizes between your boot animations and mine... what file type are you using for the image sequence? i am using png's and the the image sequence is about 90 frames... they are huge compared to yours, what am I doing wrong?


I am using jpg file formats.. I use a file converter and batch convert the png over to jpg - color holds up and there is really no degradation in the image quality.. the best part is that Android OS will play either.. The best is I can get 1/10 the file size for the same image...

I use Faststone Image View to batch convert the files if needed.. Your desc.txt looks good. The larger png files do take longer to load and will cause the chop. Been down that road..

_Edit/Updated_: I just pulled down your MIUI Android Balloons boot and converted it to jpg - changed the fps to 20 and loaded it up on my phone - works great!!! Took the size from 26.7 meg down to 2.8 meg..


----------



## Sicklysuite

"JaeKar99 said:


> I am using jpg file formats.. I use a file converter and batch convert the png over to jpg - color holds up and there is really no degradation in the image quality.. the best part is that Android OS will play either.. The best is I can get 1/10 the file size for the same image...
> 
> I use Faststone Image View to batch convert the files if needed.. Your desc.txt looks good. The larger png files do take longer to load and will cause the chop. Been down that road..
> 
> Edit/Updated: I just pulled down your MIUI Android Balloons boot and converted it to jpg - changed the fps to 20 and loaded it up on my phone - works great!!! Took the size from 26.7 meg down to 2.8 meg..


You are the man!!! Thank you so much for the tips!


----------



## JaeKar99

Updated OP


----------



## JaeKar99

Supporting .mtz MIUI file formats on selected/requested boot animations.


----------



## skynet11

Phunktastic! Thanks for the MIUI ports! You should set up a thread in the MIUI.US forum ;-)

Another Fascinating post by my Rootzwiki app...


----------



## Sicklysuite

"JaeKar99 said:


> Supporting .mtz MIUI file formats on selected/requested boot animations.


About this... If you wouldn't mind explaining to me exactly how this works? I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## JaeKar99

Sicklysuite said:


> About this... If you wouldn't mind explaining to me exactly how this works? I would greatly appreciate it!


Not at all.. The difference is just in the way that the files are labeled with extensions. (mtz vs. zip) - This makes them visible and importable to the MIUI theme engine.

1. Establish your bootanimation.zip file in stored format
2. Put this in a folder labeled "boots"
3. Make a folder called "preview" drop a png formated image of the boot in this folder that will best represent this boot. Label this image "preview_animation_0.png" or or other "name.png"
4. Created description.xml file - edit in Notepad++ to add your info regarding the boot..
Example:
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<MIUI-Theme>
_*Name of Boot*_
<designer>*Your Name Here*</designer>
<author>*Your Name Here*</author>
<version>*version # here*</version>
<uiVersion>*1*</uiVersion>
</MIUI-Theme>

5. Select all the folders (preview, boots and decscripton.xml file) - Then using 7zip (or Winzip) - right click the folder to create a new archive.
6. Label the archive what you want the file to be identified as (but) the software is wanting to call it a .zip file you will change that to ".mtz".. I beleive in Winzip the you have to check a box that allows you to change or see the full name for the file.. 
7. Make sure that the compression setting are set on "Store"..
8. Click "Ok" - it zips it up and you have a file that is ready to be imported into to the MIUI theme engine..

There is a drawback in using jpg files in the preview folder.. you cannot get a preview. You must use a png preview file for the preview to be visible.

I worked out the formating with skynet11 and it worked like a charm.. Thanks for testing!!

Let me know if there is more I can add to the description..

Jae


----------



## JaeKar99

More MIUI boots avail.


----------



## Sicklysuite

Thanks man, worked like a charm!


----------



## ro6666lt

awesome collection you put together, but moved to the general m/f/s forum & stickied.


----------



## JaeKar99

ro6666lt said:


> awesome collection you put together, but moved to the general m/f/s forum & stickied.


Thanks. And Thanks!


----------



## JaeKar99

Updated OP... Have fun with them!!


----------



## jnuts5423

I"M stumped. I used to run these all the time. But now the png's don't work for me on shutdowns. I've tried a sequence of them, and I've tried 1 single png.i get nothing. There is a file in shutdown called shutdown.qmg. What is that?i cut it out and the us cell shutdown animation went away. But the png's do nothing. Do I need a qmg shutdown?or is there a conversion? Zips don't work either. What am I missing?


----------



## JaeKar99

jnuts5423 said:


> I"M stumped. I used to run these all the time. But now the png's don't work for me on shutdowns. I've tried a sequence of them, and I've tried 1 single png.i get nothing. There is a file in shutdown called shutdown.qmg. What is that?i cut it out and the us cell shutdown animation went away. But the png's do nothing. Do I need a qmg shutdown?or is there a conversion? Zips don't work either. What am I missing?


Have you changed your ROM/kernel recently? .. If you are running a stock gingerbread kernel it will only play stock shutdowns and boots (qmg).. Even some of the modded kernels for gb cannot play shutdowns and bootanimation.zips without some addons..


----------



## jnuts5423

jnuts5423 said:


> I"M stumped. I used to run these all the time. But now the png's don't work for me on shutdowns. I've tried a sequence of them, and I've tried 1 single png.i get nothing. There is a file in shutdown called shutdown.qmg. What is that?i cut it out and the us cell shutdown animation went away. But the png's do nothing. Do I need a qmg shutdown?or is there a conversion? Zips don't work either. What am I missing?


I'm running the awesome sauce rom v9.2.2. With imoseyon beta 0 2.2 voodoo kernal. Guess that's my problem. I love my voodoo though. That sucks. Thanks for the info


----------



## OhioYJ

JaeKar99 said:


> _If you are installing a bootanimation.zip file on MIUI the file must go here -> /data/system/theme/boots_


Is there a reason not to just replace the one in /system/media?


----------



## JaeKar99

OhioYJ said:


> Is there a reason not to just replace the one in /system/media?


I guess you could do that too. I have been working to ensure that the MIUI format is correct and it can import using the theme engine.. If you choose to replace the boot in system/media one will have to extract it from the .mtz file that contains it and drop it in that folder.


----------



## JaeKar99

Spent the afternoon relaxing and pulling together some new boots. Happy Flashing!!!

JuliaCore:








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)

TekWaves:








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)

Dice v3: (Android tagged)








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)

FraKVortex:








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)

BluPlazma v2:








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)


----------



## OhioYJ

JaeKar99 said:


> I guess you could do that too. I have been working to ensure that the MIUI format is correct and it can import using the theme engine.. If you choose to replace the boot in system/media one will have to extract it from the .mtz file that contains it and drop it in that folder.


Thanks. It was actually so I could make my own animation. Finally got one to work on the wife's phone, my last hurdle was figuring out that the. Zip can't be compressed at all. A zip file that has any.compression doesn't play.


----------



## JaeKar99

OhioYJ said:


> Thanks. It was actually so I could make my own animation. Finally got one to work on the wife's phone, my last hurdle was figuring out that the. Zip can't be compressed at all. A zip file that has any.compression doesn't play.


I wrote a [How To] for boot animations.. (specific to the Iconia Tablet) it will work for most phones as well... link

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## JaeKar99

Made these based on a request - If anyone is interested:

Umbrella I: 








|| CM7 (mtd) Flash
|| CWM (edify) Flash

Umbrella II:








|| CM7 (mtd) Flash
|| CWM (edify) Flash

Virus Ampules:








|| CM7 (mtd) Flash
|| CWM (edify) Flash

MIUI format upon request


----------



## trvbone

Will if any? what ones will work if I'm running awesome sauce on my mesmerize?


----------



## JaeKar99

trvbone said:


> Will if any? what ones will work if I'm running awesome sauce on my mesmerize?


I am thinking that as long as you are running a kernel that supports bootanimation.zip files in the system/media folder - you are good with any of them - using the edify install.


----------



## JaeKar99

Bonus Boot (requested)- > Flux Capacitor (basic):








|| Download - Edify Flash - Updated graphics resolution
|| Download - CM7 Flash - Updated graphics resolution

MIUI Install upon request.


----------



## trvbone

Thanks I'll check it out, I have rom toolbox and it gives an option to change boot animation with several preloaded anims to pick from


----------



## Twisty79

Can one of you explain the "Edify Install" please?

Reference the last post about Rom toolbox, I had the program on an Awesome Sauce 10.5 Mesmerize and it worked good to change the boot animations. I flashed to 10.6 and the boot animations ceased to work any longer. ( probably something to do with leankernel *used in 10.5* and the comradseven kernel *used in 10.6*)

I since have flashed back to imoseyon's lean kernel on the older Rom & still unable to play -or- load boot animations.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JaeKar99

To explain Edify Install; There are many different versions of Clockwork Mod Recovery available. Depending on which ROM base version you have running (CM7 (AOSP), Touchwhiz, MIUI, etc.) - The memory mounts are different for the different ROMS - The "Edify Install" should work for any Touchwhiz based ROM (A ROM that is based off, or from a stock leak or release).. The CM7 file has different memory mount, and MIUI uses a Theme manager to import the file..

I am completely unfamiliar with ROM Toolbox.. In the limited searches it appears to act like the a theme manager and imports the boot animations from a different location to either the system/media or data/local directories.

However, if you have recently changed kernels and now cannot get the boot animations to functions properly.. that is likely the cause of you issue..


----------



## Twisty79

Jaekar99 - Thanks for your response and great work. Should have clarify, the boot animation which came with the Rom is still functioning, I was unable to load any through Rom Toolbox. Ill give a few of yours a test drive (btw Im running CWM 4 fix for 7).

Thanks again!


----------



## JaeKar99

Twisty79 said:


> Jaekar99 - Thanks for your response and great work. Should have clarify, the boot animation which came with the Rom is still functioning, I was unable to load any through Rom Toolbox. Ill give a few of yours a test drive (btw Im running CWM 4 fix for 7).
> 
> Thanks again!


Thanks for that clarification. If you are talking about loading one of the boots that I have produced it will not load via ROM Toolbox. I am do not know how the files are configured for installation.

You will need to flash mine via CWM - use the CM7 (mtd) format and it should install fine. Let me know if it does not work and I will be glad to help work out why.


----------



## Twisty79

Not sure what is going on but each of the downloads will only save 54.71kbs most of the files were showing 1.9 mbs or more?


----------



## JaeKar99

Twisty79 said:


> Not sure what is going on but each of the downloads will only save 54.71kbs most of the files were showing 1.9 mbs or more?


Are you downloading to your phone? That may be the issue.


----------



## Twisty79

Yes, we no longer have internet at the house........


----------



## JaeKar99

There are known issues with downloading on some browsers. You may have to try a different browser and see which one will give you the full download.


----------



## Twisty79

Will do, I appreciate all you help


----------



## Twisty79

Ok against your better judgement, I moved those files out renamed them for backup purposes. I placed one of your animation files in the directory and still no dice. I now have no animation. I did have a power down mp3 which was working until I removed the animation file.

Gonna give up at this point, the phone actually boots faster without them.


----------



## JaeKar99

Just for the fun of the Holidays:

Xmas Balls:








|| Download - Edify
|| Download - CM7 (mtd)
|| Download - MIUI (mtz)


----------



## shag_on_e

Just wanted to thank ya JayKar99, your bootani's keep me entertained with my constant flashing. Your work is definitely sick, thanks man!


----------



## JaeKar99

_awede_l, has made some really cool boot animations for the Fascinate... I thought it would be good to put them up here:

Installation instructions: Because of the different kernels you may need to download and *rename* of this file to either _bootanimation.zip_ or _sanim.zip_ depending on your needs. Then copy to either the system/media or data/local folders on your phone.. This is a link to his dropbox and these files are NOT flash files. Thanks!!

Exploding Planet:








Download

Ninja:








Download

Tunnel:








|| Download


----------



## bigjobber69

jae what format are they in? I love the ninja one.

edit: I need to learn to read, and figure out how to make this work


----------



## awedel

Bigjob they are in an uncompressed zip format (the images are jpg). I made the ninja one for myself (someone else made the graphics). On my Fascinate I am running SC with leankernel and this is what I do

1) make sure to rename bootanimation.zip in data/local if its there. (Something like bootanimation.zip.original) 
2) make sure to rename the original sanim.zip in system/media
3)download the file and rename to sanim.zip 
4)move to system/media
5)profit

Sent from my Modded, Overclocked, and Customized Fascinate using RootzWiki.


----------



## awedel

With the help of JaeKar99 I might have figured out how to make these for myself. Directions for install are in the post preceeding this or in the update by JaeKar99 a few posts before that. So here is my first attempt:

Gingerbread Men









Download:
http://dl.dropbox.co...gingerbread.zip

I figured this might be appropriate since a lot of us are still running Gingerbread. This one won't fill your screen, explodingplanet, and tunnel won't either. These latter two are pretty close though. This one is small to avoid bad pixelation.


----------



## Sc0tt777

I've never had problems doing this before ?! Simply putting a bootanimation.zip into /system/media always worked on my Mesmerize.

Now I'm on TSM Res. v2, imoseyon,CWM4 and I can't get rid of the Verizon boot animation*.*

(using SuperManger in R/W mode for copy)
I've copied the bootani as I mentioned.
I've renamed it to sanim.zip. I've used the edify installer.
I've copied bootani to /data/local.

Not sure if it matters but there are bootsamsung & bootsamsungloop.qmg in /system/media.

Any Ideas? this is driving me crazy / crazier


----------



## awedel

I had this problem for a while if I remember.
1)Try unzipping the edify file. You should then have two files that are extracted... *META-Inf* and *System*.
2)Open *System* and there should be another folder named *Media*
3)Open *Media* to find another *bootanimation.zip*
4)Rename that to *sanim.zip* and put in the /system/media.

I still have the two samsung files in system/media with no problem.


----------



## Sc0tt777

Thanx, I tried what you suggested, still didn't work. It's kind of what I've tried already except for extracting it out of the edify/cwm file.
I think there's something with the TSM resurection v2 thats locking it or something.


----------



## puk3n

Sc0tt777 said:


> Thanx, I tried what you suggested, still didn't work. It's kind of what I've tried already except for extracting it out of the edify/cwm file.
> I think there's something with the TSM resurection v2 thats locking it or something.


 i take it that you moved the bootanimation to the root of your card, and then flashed it via CWM? did you download a bootanimation that was labeled EDIFY/ CWM? besides that your kernel must support bootanimations, not all do...TSM 2.0 works well for me as far as flashing boot animations...its definitely not the ROMs fault


----------



## awedel

Sc0tt777 said:


> i take it that you moved the bootanimation to the root of your card, and then flashed it via CWM? did you download a bootanimation that was labeled EDIFY/ CWM? besides that your kernel must support bootanimations, not all do...TSM 2.0 works well for me as far as flashing boot animations...its definitely not the ROMs fault


I run Imoseyon's LeanKernel which supports it, but I am running SuperClean ROM. What version of LeanKernel are you on Sc0tt777?


----------



## Sc0tt777

Plain Imoseyon, not lean. I'll KGB and lean today and see if that does it.


----------



## awedel

For those of you running ICS or an ICS theme try this.










Download:
http://dl.dropbox.co...69/IceCream.zip


----------



## awedel

Made a new one today. Directions are the same as they always are for my boots until I get around to packaging them for CWM.










Download:
http://dl.dropbox.co...1069/Inside.zip


----------



## bigjobber69

has anyone made that ninja into a .zip for ICS yet? that would be super kind


----------



## JaeKar99

bigjobber69 said:


> has anyone made that ninja into a .zip for ICS yet? that would be super kind


awedel.. you want to take a shot at it?

I think I can work one up if you want.

Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjobber69

yes, yes please


----------



## Twisty79

For those of you using Imoseyon's Leankernel the files have to be renamed 'sanim.zip'.

Sent from my Sauced Mesmerize using the Rootzwiki App somewhere near BFE.


----------



## awedel

JaeKar99 said:


> awedel.. you want to take a shot at it?
> 
> I think I can work one up if you want.
> 
> Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I will give it a shot. Give me a few days to get it together. Long weekend spent in the ER.


----------



## awedel

bigjobber69 said:


> has anyone made that ninja into a .zip for ICS yet? that would be super kind


Here you go Big. I have not tested it yet because I'm not running ICS.
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54321069/Ninja-MTD.zip


----------



## bigjobber69

since not tested ill give it a shot after work...THANKS!


----------



## landshark

Jae,
Looks like you've been seriously busy with the boot animations. The ones I checked out look awesome. Great job!


----------



## bigjobber69

Awedel, It booted man good stuff. I would say you should have it repeat the animation instead of freeze at the last frame. Also upon reboot some screwy shit happened like a bunch of google FC's, I doubt that this had anything to do with it but strange coincidence. Great work though for starting off.


----------



## awedel

bigjobber69 said:


> Awedel, It booted man good stuff. I would say you should have it repeat the animation instead of freeze at the last frame. Also upon reboot some screwy shit happened like a bunch of google FC's, I doubt that this had anything to do with it but strange coincidence. Great work though for starting off.


It should repeat. However most of your thanks should be directed towards JaeKarr. He's the conductor on this train. I'm just learning from him. But thanks anyway. Jae, any idea why it wouldn't loop? It does on my phone. In fact I timed it to run two full times on my phone before it boots.


----------



## bigjobber69

Jae knows my love for him....he will help you fix this dont worry


----------



## JaeKar99

awedel said:


> It should repeat. However most of your thanks should be directed towards JaeKarr. He's the conductor on this train. I'm just learning from him. But thanks anyway. Jae, any idea why it wouldn't loop? It does on my phone. In fact I timed it to run two full times on my phone before it boots.


I am thinking it has to do with the ROM boot interaction I am chasing a solution now.

Update: I pulled 6.1 apart and could not see where there was any complication with the bootanimation.zip.. I am wondering if it is something specific to the Mods on bigjobber69's phone.. Next I will put ICS (6.1) on my phone and give it a test run this weekend.


----------



## bigjobber69

HAHA


----------



## JaeKar99

bigjobber69 said:


> HAHA


Thought you would get a kick outta that.. Anyone want to test the boot for ICS?.. PM me.


----------



## awedel

Made a few new ones today. As always, place the file in system/media and rename it to either bootanimation.zip or sanim.zip depending on your kernel.










Download:
http://dl.dropbox.co...lamingSkull.zip










Download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54321069/CrossBones.zip


----------



## gerken918

I am using a samsung i500 with leankernel, stock rom. Anyway there is no zip file in data/local or system/media at all there .qmg files bootsamsung.qmg bootsamsungloop.qmg as well as others. The thing is I placed a custom bootanimation.zip in system/media and the startup was different but it was a teal colored android logo. I deleted it and the samsung was back. I'm at a loss all boot animation are android logos nothing custom about that in fact its less appealing. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## awedel

gerken918 said:


> I am using a samsung i500 with leankernel, stock rom. Anyway there is no zip file in data/local or system/media at all there .qmg files bootsamsung.qmg bootsamsungloop.qmg as well as others. The thing is I placed a custom bootanimation.zip in system/media and the startup was different but it was a teal colored android logo. I deleted it and the samsung was back. I'm at a loss all boot animation are android logos nothing custom about that in fact its less appealing. Any help would be appreciated.


Depending on the version of LeanKernel you are using, you might try naming it sanim.zip. The qmg files should be there, and can stay.


----------



## awedel

JaeKar99 said:


> I am thinking it has to do with the ROM boot interaction I am chasing a solution now.
> 
> Update: I pulled 6.1 apart and could not see where there was any complication with the bootanimation.zip.. I am wondering if it is something specific to the Mods on bigjobber69's phone.. Next I will put ICS (6.1) on my phone and give it a test run this weekend.


I have looked at this particular boot now that I am on THS 6.5. All the other boots that I made (at least the ones I tried which was about half of them) loop. This is the only one that does not. I thought that it might be something to do with the way the image files were named (started with #5). So I renamed them and tried it with no success. I am still looking for the solution.


----------



## bigjobber69

thanks for the update! this ani is sweet


----------



## OhioYJ

I'm having problems getting a second part of a boot animation to play? I can loop the part0, or play through it once, but it seems to ignore part1 entirely?

Do the file names matter at all say:

Part0

001
002
003

Part1

004
005
006

--- Or ---

Part0

001
002
003

Part1

001
002
003

Does it matter what kind of line endings the desc.txt uses?


----------



## JaeKar99

OhioYJ,

There could be a couple of causes for the last folder to play. The first issue could be the last line in the desc.txt file has to be left blank.

As far as the sequence of numbered image files. I have not found that there has to be continuity from part0 to part1 or part2. I usually opt to keep it continuous just to keep count of the number of image files.

There is also a known issue with ICS on some phones (fascinate specifically) - you cannot get the last folder to loop if the bootanimation.zip file is greater than 4 megs.. it has been called a "false front".. I have also seen this with ICS on tablets.

You may also have issues with images that are contiguous (not all of the same aspect ratio) in the last folder if they were not cropped symmetrically then the images could lock up or black out.

Not sure what you mean by 'endings'..


----------



## OhioYJ

I dont have an empty line at the end of the desc.txt, so that could be it. My total file size is only 1 MB so I should be good there.​
Linux and Windows use different line endings (not visible to the user, just used to indicate a new line to the text editor), it can cause all sorts of formating issues when trying to edit files from Windows in Linux. Wasnt sure if that mattered.​
Will try your suggestions and report back. Thanks for your help!​


----------



## JaeKar99

New Boot Animation Flashable for ICS Fascinate:

Spectral Flames:








|| Download - ISC flashable ONLY


----------



## tumingxiong

Simply awesome


----------



## barjman

thx nice very nive a great job !
it's possible of galaxy NOTE please ?

sorry my bad english


----------



## JaeKar99

barjman said:


> thx nice very nive a great job !
> it's possible of galaxy NOTE please ?
> 
> sorry my bad english


Here is the Spectral Flames boot animation in the Galaxy Note resolution - copy to system/media - Download


----------



## cbalt

Does anyone have all the apple vs android for both cm7 and edify?


----------



## barjman

@jaeKar99
i don't find this: Red Flare - Very Basic Boot Animation [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- JaeKar99[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you can give me it please ! [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thx again [/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sorry for my bad englisffffffffffff !







[/background]


----------



## JaeKar99

cbalt said:


> @jaeKar99
> i don't find this: Red Flare - Very Basic Boot Animation [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]- JaeKar99[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]you can give me it please ! [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]thx again [/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]sorry for my bad englisffffffffffff !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/background]


Complete rebuild: http://www.mediafire.com/?xi8xfy137omqxun

Unfortunately I have retired my Fascinate & Megaupload has been locked down. All the boot animations and wallpapers that I posted there are lost. I can rebuild some of the boot animations upon request. Some are just gone.

Sorry,

Jae


----------



## barjman

thx big thx 
good job


----------



## possnfiffer

Megaupload down still has me feeling down ...


----------



## barjman

Hello JAE are always kept silent in the party? 
If OK, can you tell how to ameliorer your bootanimations 800x1280 without having of problem of pixel! Thank you


----------



## JaeKar99

barjman said:


> Hello JAE are always kept silent in the party?
> If OK, can you tell how to ameliorer your bootanimations 800x1280 without having of problem of pixel! Thank you


Sorry. Missed your post. I do not clearly understand what you are asking.

Are you asking about changes to the resolution in the desc.txt file or image resizing?

Sent with smoke signals using Tapatalk


----------



## barjman

Excuse I of my absence!
yes i want change image resizing! for my GNOTE SAMSUNG 800x1280

and why a only PART 0 ? is it best 2 PART or 1 PART ?

sorry for my bad english!


----------



## JaeKar99

Use 7zip to extract the folders and desc.txt file from bootanimation.zip.

Use Notepad++ to edit the first line in the desc.txt file replacing the first number with 800 and the second number with 1280. Save the file.

Then zip the folder or folders back together using 7zip and the compression set on "store" make sure the archive is labeled bootanimation.zip. Move that file to your tablet and place in the data/local or system/media. That should accomplish your goal.

The folder assignment is set by whether the image sequence is repeated or not or there are more than 250 images per folder.

Sent with smoke signals using Tapatalk


----------



## barjman

thx jaekar !








About that kept silent again?


----------



## barjman

very thx


----------



## Decepticons

anyway I can get my hands on all of these so I can rehost them? I really want that elegant android boot!


----------



## JaeKar99

I found some of them here : http://galaxyminizon...ations.html?m=1

There is also bunch formated for a different phone here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1397606

Sent from the 8th dimension using Tapatalk


----------

